

Ask HN: Why does Hacker News consider Elite Daily links as spam? - chirau

I tried posting a link to an article titled &quot;The Science of Simplicity: Why Successful People Wear The Same Thing Everyday&quot; from Elite Daily and HN gave me a very harsh message about spam.
======
jcr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _" Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
> questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If
> you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com."_

